# Radio Enlace



## femmy (Ago 25, 2006)

Necesito información sobre radio enlace, el problema es que el punto de internet mas cercano no tiene muy buena vista directa al lugar que le quiero implementar la red, me conviene o trato implementar otra tecnología?? El punto mas cercano queda como a 600 mts de la empresa pero hay muchos arboles de por medio, si me pueden ayudar se los agradecería en el corazón, gracias!!!!


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 25, 2006)

debes contruir una antena
para mi la mejor es esta
http://martybugs.net/wireless/biquad/index.cgi

es muy sencilla un trozo de circuito impreso o un trozo de ojalata niquelada (que sea brillante) para que sea soldables y cable 

recuerda que cada metro de cable cuenta, lo ideal es poner el circuito en el tejado.

Pero primero has las pruebas con un cable no superior a 2 m


----------

